# Looking for a Blue Standard breeder



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi Singin' the Blues and welcome!

It may be a bit far but I can highly recommend Avalon Standard Poodles in southern Wisconsin. I have visited there several times and met most of Mary's dogs - she has a couple of beautiful silver dams who will have silvers, blues and blacks in their litters. One of them just had a litter (with blues and silvers among the pups). They do not very many litters each year, and only a few litters in a dam's lifetime. The adults are all health tested before being bred at all and sires or dams are carefully selected (and also health tested) before any breedings. All of the dogs were beautiful and calm with lovely temperaments. The silver I saw may have been a light blue or dark silver (Im not an expert on color) and my Dulcie's dam was, I think, a blue not silver.

Oh forgot to add, you can find the website for Avalon by checking out the AKC page for recommended breeders - Avalon is a breeder of merit there.


----------



## Singin' The Blues (Aug 9, 2014)

Thanks, nifty, for the breeder recommendation. I hopefully won't get another puppy for another 2 years (not wishing doom and gloom on my non-spoos), but I'd like to find a reputable breeder now. That way I can find one that I like, and maybe by the time a blue litter is whelped, I will be ready. I don't want to feel rushed when the time comes to find Rugby a friend. Wisconsin seems like a beautiful place to visit


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Jacknic in Michigan has a great reputation and they often have blues. They post test results regularly, too. Check out their Facebook page... not bragging but that's my pup, Wilson at the top of the page. I researched for about three years before settling on Jacknic... and I don't live anywhere near Michigan. Good luck, I was really tempted by the blue color, too.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

You might check with Gloria, at Tintlet Poodles in NC. The sire of our parti-color pup Blue (who is registered as Tintlet He's Singin' the Blues, incidentally :biggrin1: ) is a solid blue. She shows, health tests, and breeds beautiful dogs.


----------



## Singin' The Blues (Aug 9, 2014)

Thanks, Charmed, for the Jacknic breeder referral. I really like her poodles, and the genetic testing that she does. So is that your dog's face on the breeder's page? Soooo cute! Her poodles are gorgeous. Being a true OSU Buckeye grad, I think that I could get past having a beautiful blue poodle that was a Wolverine! And, Michigan would only be a 5 hour drive. But, the one thing I didn't like was that she kept her pups until 10 weeks; I think 8 weeks is best for socialization. Regardless, I will get in touch with her.

JudyD - thanks for the Tintlet referral. Those poodles are so beautiful!! But really, what poodle is ugly? And I think it ironic that my user name is the same as your dog's registered name! Her kennel is not far from my sister's new summer home in Hickory, NC. That would give me an excuse to visit, and maybe even a place to stay if need be. I will definitely send her an email. 

I really appreciate everyone's input. It is nice to hear from your personal experiences regarding breeders. Not only is genetic testing important, but personalities as well. And the more breeders I can get in touch with, the better. I can see what they have now and possibly in the near future. Anyone else with any input?


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

If you look at Tintlet's past litters you will see that she has bred to Jacknic dogs. I don't think you can go wrong with either breeder. Missing out on the early socialization because of the ten week policy was also a concern for me, but my worries were alleviated after seeing all the socialization that goes on at the breeders. I will admit that I am extremely picky about this, as Wilson is going to replace my current service dog. Following Dodd's protocol on vaccines, which is the reason for waiting until the pups are ten weeks old, is important to me because I need my pup to live a long and healthy life. You are lucky to have the option of choosing between Jacknic and Tintlet.


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

Singin' The Blues said:


> Thanks, Charmed, for the Jacknic breeder referral. I really like her poodles, and the genetic testing that she does. So is that your dog's face on the breeder's page? Soooo cute! Her poodles are gorgeous. Being a true OSU Buckeye grad, I think that I could get past having a beautiful blue poodle that was a Wolverine! And, Michigan would only be a 5 hour drive. But, the one thing I didn't like was that she kept her pups until 10 weeks; I think 8 weeks is best for socialization. Regardless, I will get in touch with her.


Singin' there is a very purposeful reason I keep pups until ten weeks -- 1) There are possible fear stages at eight weeks, which are better dealt with if the litter is in-tack. 2) We follow Dr Dodd's vaccine protocol, which suggest you wait until nine weeks for first vaccine, pups may be closer to nine weeks when they go home according to the vet visit. My puppies are very social and have been introduced to multiple situations and visitors. 
Thank you for the referral.


----------



## Singin' The Blues (Aug 9, 2014)

I apologize, Jacknic, I really didn't mean to offend you. All breeders have their protocol, and that is yours. Your dogs are beautiful and your genetic testing is outstanding, and everyone here has nothing but praises for your dogs. I have always been told (by many other breeders and trainers) that 8-9 weeks is the best time to have puppies leave their littermates and Mom so that the puppy's social skills can be "transferred" (so to speak) to their new owners. I have always had rescues who were older (besides my red standard that I got last year), so I am really not meaning to offend anyone. Please accept my apology, as I truly didn't mean any harm. Thank you.


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh NO, not offended, just giving information. The pups are weaned from their mother at about seven weeks, they then transfer to me -- a human. Once they have done that they have no trouble transferring to another human "Mommy".
"They" use to say that pups should go to new homes at seven weeks, I think that was because they would be weaned and then if there was no interaction they would withdraw. But we do a ton of interaction with our pups so no worries there.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Singin' The Blues said:


> Thanks, Charmed, for the Jacknic breeder referral. I really like her poodles, and the genetic testing that she does. So is that your dog's face on the breeder's page? Soooo cute! Her poodles are gorgeous. Being a true OSU Buckeye grad, I think that I could get past having a beautiful blue poodle that was a Wolverine! And, Michigan would only be a 5 hour drive. But, the one thing I didn't like was that she kept her pups until 10 weeks; I think 8 weeks is best for socialization. Regardless, I will get in touch with her.
> 
> JudyD - thanks for the Tintlet referral. Those poodles are so beautiful!! But really, what poodle is ugly? And I think it ironic that my user name is the same as your dog's registered name! Her kennel is not far from my sister's new summer home in Hickory, NC. That would give me an excuse to visit, and maybe even a place to stay if need be. I will definitely send her an email.
> 
> I really appreciate everyone's input. It is nice to hear from your personal experiences regarding breeders. Not only is genetic testing important, but personalities as well. And the more breeders I can get in touch with, the better. I can see what they have now and possibly in the near future. Anyone else with any input?


Can I just tell you that Gloria at Tinlet is a wonderful person? I've met her & spoken with her online. A wealth of information to share. Super nice lady with great dogs!


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

poolann said:


> Can I just tell you that Gloria at Tinlet is a wonderful person? I've met her & spoken with her online. A wealth of information to share. Super nice lady with great dogs!


I couldn't agree more! We really enjoyed meeting Gloria and her husband Howard and their adult dogs when we picked up Blue.


----------

